

Make Memes of Your Facebook Friends - edwardlando
http://www.mememyfriends.com/

======
groups
The page gives no examples of pictures or memes and immediately asks for
various permissions. I want to see what I'm getting myself into.

As a side note I hate that applications ask permission for my email address.
Of course I used a dummy email address, but mememyfriends.com doesn't need an
email address from me.

